# Possible to train with bulging disc? Need advise, currently depressed



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it possible to train with a bulging disc? I bust it when I let my ego get in the way of form a year ago and attempted a 4 plate deadlift. Cut story short, I feel a lot better from the immediate major pain. BUT, its still there deep in my back, niggling away prevent me to train.

Over the year because of being in Final Year at uni, I stopped even attempting to train or eat clean just to focus and get my grade (which i did and got a 2:1) but now ive suffered. Muscle has been severely lost and fat as severely gained!

Right before injury I was training properly with major dedication and going to the gym became a major part of my life so a year without gym has been SH!T, like really SH!T.

I need help in making a routine for gym, and I know one thing that resulted in getting a disc problem was a really rubbish core (as well as sh!t form) - in that department i'm built like poo and can be pushed over by a kid. any exercises to do in that department?

Things I cannot do: squat, deadlift, shoulder pressing, bench press, snatches.

In terms of full weekly routines, Im guessing a full-body method is better to train with in my situation - but im not sure how and what to do??

could do maybe front/side/rear raises for shoulders?, chest machines, cable files? leg presses, calf raises. For my back im not sure what to do/dont do

any help would be appreciated big time!!

MrOSD.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

You should be able to do bench press, just make sure that you stay flat on the bench.

Have you tried machine leg presses, again keep your back flat on the bench

Shoulder presses again keep your back against the bench which will be vertical.

Just plan your workout so your back is either supported by a bench and/or there is no strain upon the back. Difficult but not impossible.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry forgot to mention that I have had bad back issues for years and I have always found a way to work around it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i bust a disc 2 years ago in l2-l3 lumber i was unable to walk for 6 weeks i now train as a strongman lifting more than i ever could .

2 journals on here spring to mind

fixing glassback - authour is glassback

reto mentals guide to become and oldtime strongman - author is retro mental .

glassback broke his back was told he would never walk again

retro mental had 4 bulging discs .

both have made great progress .

the only way to get back lifting is baby steps that means building your core hit core 4-5 times a week 1 hour a go for 6 months in that time frame you will slowly add in compound exercises .

my training journal is called `training journal` lol take a look in there you might get tips on how i built myself back up .


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

ewen I was reading your comments on another back thread, glad you commented. In late feb/march I was at my worst, couldnt sit down or walk, practically laying on my floor and sleeping on it too.

Been reading a few other things n they all recommend focusing on core for a good while before any compound exercises like you say. thing is, by 'core' what exercises do you mean exactly? - gonna have a flick through your log too.

and thank you for giving me hope that there is light at the end of the tunnel because currently I feel awful physically and mentally.

edit - i cant jog (especially on concrete) either as it really does me in


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Ewen is spot on, I have just got your PM so will respond to it via PM. Sorry I've not been around, got loads on at the moment.

Second thoughts I will respond on here so others in the same situation can see this.

Firstly Hello mate. A few questions, I can see how you did it from your opening post but has someone confirmed this is what you are now struggling with? Did you have an MRI scan or an X-ray? Have you had a Medical Professional diagnose the problem?

Anyway, I snapped my back, lumbar region and to compound things I have Ankylosing Spondylitis (the fusing of the spine). So my situation is different to yours, not necessarily worse either.

Lets approach this as though you have been diagnosed with bulging discs, thisis very painful and can be dangerous and sometimes lead to surgery. My friend has recently had a vertabra removed and had a titanium one replaced because it was aggravating nerves in his spine and causing pain, pins and needles and lack of strength in the limbs. He is currently recovering. I don't want to worry you but it can be that serious. Also if the 'discs', as we call them, burst the liquid in them becomes hard like bone and can cause further issues, this is why they choose surgery nowerdays.

OK training, I worked for about 5 years on just core exercises, I didn't even look at weights never mind use them. It's a very tough process, something I found really difficult. My exercises started off with just stretching. You have to watch the whole back but start with the legs. Most day to day lower back pain can be cured with just stretching the legs (mainly hamstrings) as if the hamstrings are tight this has a knock on affect to the lower back. So I stretched 2-3 times a day. Core exercises, as long as you are doing some you ae winning. I could list the ones I did but its really a case of getting the time done of doing by of the many available and being consistent.

Something I must say at this point is, if your vertebra is bulging then any exercise will run the chance of aggravating it. Core strengthening will help all round strength and maybe make you less vulnerable but when you come to adding weight you will always have a weakness. Whereas I am convinced my back is stronger than your average bloke and stronger than no doubt most on here for flexibility, control and condition.

An obvious point is weight, carrying extra timber means most stress on the spine. So drop weight via diet.

if you have read all this and thought "Jesus I don't care about the ins and outs I just want to have an understanding of an approach to training" then thisis what I would do.

Start with stretching morning and night, concentrate on the legs, spine and torso.

Hit core strength exercises 4-5 times a week. Try and target the control muscles in the spine. Flexibility is strength.

After 3 months of this pain free I'd introduce some body weight exercises. Press ups, situps, lunges, squats.

if you can get in a pool swim, this was a lifeline for me.

If I am off the mark with where you are at let me know. Hopefully this will help you and others.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I too have back problems- there's a lot of it about! I didn't squat or Deadlift for a while after it went last time. I started again using only an only bar and have built it up gradually in very small increments. Still only lifting very light weights, but it 's good to be doing them again. I just make sure that I never increase the weight or reps enough to make me risk losing form. Also do plenty of core work - plank, abdominal vacuum and bridge track as well as crunches and Russian twists with a ball. I also see a chiropractor. So far so good.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrosd said:


> ewen I was reading your comments on another back thread, glad you commented. In late feb/march I was at my worst, couldnt sit down or walk, practically laying on my floor and sleeping on it too.
> 
> Been reading a few other things n they all recommend focusing on core for a good while before any compound exercises like you say. thing is, by 'core' what exercises do you mean exactly? - gonna have a flick through your log too.
> 
> ...


sorry i should have subbed to this to help as much as i can if i can , im glad glassback found it too as he has said in his own words has had and still has issues with the good ole back (fuking thing) .

anyway lots of people will say they have a bad back to me thats BS its like saying ive had flu .... flu is far apart from a really bad cold , flu will make a big strong lion of a man a useless baby that pukes sh1ts and loses weight faster than a fattie ion super size me .

im guessing you have been referred to a phisyio ? i wasnt so had to find my own and it was costly but once i knew i had damaged a disc i knew what i had to do firstly that was WALK , we take this for granted , my mrs had to get me dressed take me to the toilet and bath me , yes the toilet stuff was funny at times i mean you do a big stinky turd then call the mrs to wipe and lift you off while laughing in the end she left me for 10 mins or so haha .

the core stuff i did was in hindsight the wrong ones to do but the only ones i knew like hanging knee raises planks and an ab roller lol not what the doc would recommend .

pilates and yoga should be the first port of call yes its girly BUT theres nothing wrong in being in a room full of women in lycra doing some `flexible` exercises 

so the best advice i can give is seek the pro`s help for 2 reasons ... they know there stuff ... second they have insurance just incase .

and remember we are here if you need a chat or feeling down i will help as im sure GB will i will also pm this thread to retro mental .

chin up buddy getting through this will make you stronger , but its a marathon not a sprint


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

cheers glassbeck for the info. to answer your questions, I had a physio and sports doctor at my local surgery diagnose it as a bulging disc. the doc suggested not to do a MRI scan even though i have requested it - said he would only conduct one if in cases where surgery is really on the cards.

what kind of 'core strength exercises' would you recommend as I keep thinking them to be body weight exercises you have mentioned and I wouldn't want to do ones then require to bend over and aggravate my problem..

I;ve been doing the stretches in the Mckenzie 'how to heal your own back' book and they are helping to an extent but my back is sensitive sometimes, (driving a car for 2 hours would set me back in pain). the main one is laying in the floor face down and pushing my upper body up but hips tight to the floor. I try to do this a few times a day. also did you do cardio at this stage n if so what kind?

Its great to hear you are doing well and I hope I can get back into the swing of things. at the moment bending down to put socks on doesnt really hurt no more.


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

Ewen - LOLL @ the toilet issue, I thought I was the only one haha!!!!

What i forgot to mention was, like an idiot I didn't think it was that serious and used a massager thing you put on your chair and it rolls little balls on your. like a twaz i stayed on it for 2 hours so it inflamed my whole back, ass, hamstrings - I was practically fooked!

Ill deffo have to look into some yoga, i was thinking about it recently too.

I only ever went to one physio session (it was 45 quid a pop and he seemed he couldnt help with his hands apart from show me exercises). Id like to know, have you guys found a physio or a chiropractor to be good tool to deal with a bulging disc?

MrOSD


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Ewen is spot on, I have just got your PM so will respond to it via PM. Sorry I've not been around, got loads on at the moment.
> 
> Second thoughts I will respond on here so others in the same situation can see this.
> 
> ...


Absolutely brilliant!

Best post I have read in years. Thanks Glassback - you are an inspiration!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

If you want to do bench and are worried about arching your back....lift your legs up off the bench, knees bent, feet crossed, almost as if your are on all fours but on your back if you see what I mean, this helps to keep your back nice and flat when you lift. As the others have said, it is possible to do squats, but take baby steps, keep the weight very very light to start no matter how tempted you are to rush things. Any slight "niggles" whilst squatting etc and stop the set.

Hope this helps, don't give up, it can be done!


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

I've heard kettle bell training is great for back issues.

With me having similar issues to you I will be looking into this over the next couple of weeks - I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrosd said:


> Ewen - LOLL @ the toilet issue, I thought I was the only one haha!!!!
> 
> What i forgot to mention was, like an idiot I didn't think it was that serious and used a massager thing you put on your chair and it rolls little balls on your. like a twaz i stayed on it for 2 hours so it inflamed my whole back, ass, hamstrings - I was practically fooked!
> 
> ...


everybody ive seen about my back has made it worse only you can do things that you know is safe .

i actually think retro mental could help at this point i did leave him a message .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lumix said:


> I've heard kettle bell training is great for back issues.
> 
> With me having similar issues to you I will be looking into this over the next couple of weeks - I'll let you know how I get on


kettle bells on a weak back will kill it .

bodyweight exercises first then after months add weight .


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Also, it is always important to 'preserve the curve'

As you prob already know, always keep a decent outward curve in your lumbar region.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

ewen said:


> kettle bells on a weak back will kill it .
> 
> bodyweight exercises first then after months add weight .


Respect your veiws ewen

I've heard KB are great for the core. I suppose it depends on how bab the back is.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lumix said:


> Respect your veiws ewen
> 
> I've heard KB are great for the core. I suppose it depends on how bab the back is.


they are great exercises but a little too much too soon .

the guy has a bulging disc so baby steps is key .


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good advice from Glassback, speaking of which GB; did you/have you ever used McKenzie extension exercises? They're a fairly routine exercise prescription from Physiotherapists for suspected disc bulges/herniations; probably what I'd work on before core work to settle down and centralise any radiating pains.


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

the mckenzie extensions are the ones ive been doing too but i think i need to get into a routine of doing them more often. ive been reading its good to march on a trampoline and sit (and lightly bounce) on a big gym/therapy ball too to pump oxygen into the discs..


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi

Sorry for the delay. Been busy and hung over !!!! and i know that this can get you so low so her i go

Firstly i done my back april of last year, i was told it was muscle, I done it walking the dog. she jerked me to one side and then i carried on doing weights. I would do squats or still leg deadlifts and feel some pain after but never whilst i was doing them. I was doing sldl with 90-100kg and poor form and this just led to all sorts of problems.

All that time is was going to physio and they were getting me to do stretches etc etc, all this were bending my spine pushing the discs out more and my pain got worse. I started with bending over i would get an electric shock feeling in my ass but this progressed to the point where i got up one morning and was home alone. I could not put my socks and pants on so i slid downstairs on my ass, tryed to stand up and couldnt. I sat at the bottom of the stairs with no pants and one sock on and cryed, I mean cryed like a baby for about 15 minutes at the sorry state i was in.

It played on my mind as i thought this was it and never going to get better. I kicked myself up the ass and got to the dr's ( comando under my trousers )

over the whole period of my back being fecked i had diazipam ( helped alot ) naproxin ( bit weak ) diclofenac ( didnt help much ) amatriptalyne ( helped alot and had good dreams ) tramadol ( you just dont care about the pain ) and gaberpentin which along with some naproxen helped the most, It was a long course but vital to reduce pain, swelling and allow the disc to settle ( if its going to )

The disc itself does not hurt its just when it touches the nerve. You really need to get an MRI done as this is key to how you recover. most disc buldge posteriorand to one side hench bending over will cause pain down one leg. Know this will help you overcome and free up the disc more. For example if you sleep on your side your spine will bend slightly to a posterior left side disc giving you pain down the left leg means you should sleep on your left side thios then pinches the side where the disc buldges and opens up the other side allowing the disc to hopefully settle back in that side. If you sleep on the opposite side you risk push the disc out more.

I see you do mckenzie and i hope it works for you as this was one of the main things i done. I actually used to prop myself up in the mckenzie press position and what tv for an hour or so like that every night. I also avoided any bending of the spine as this like i said above can push the disc out so press ups are out.

I think really you need to get your back sorted before training again as you could make something worse and run the risk of not being able to do training again.

I was diagnosed with 4 discs buldging, One severe and 3 not so severe to be touching a nerve. I had a nerve block injection that did not work for me and made it worse again and was told that i neede emergancy surgery the next day, I backed out due to 1 ) being a fanny and 2) the problems if it goes wrong but with proper info , meds it all started to get better around june this year. I then started doing weights but i didnt do anything stood up. Pull ups were one of the best things for me freeing up the spine and core work is key to overcoming a relapse.

all this said this was what worked for me but could make yours worse.

Go back to the dr's and get an mri booked in. If you have to play on it then so be it. also get some good anti inflammatorys then find out whats happening inside you before you start to do something that could make it worse. Once you know what it is you can begin making steps to improving your situation. You physio cant tell if its a buldge or just a trapped nerve of a herniated disc and there will be different approaches to your recovery.

My post may be long but it and Glassbacks ( which is insperational ) just goes to show that its not on the scrap heap for you. Ewen had disc problems and competes as a strongman so its doable.

I will be happy to answer you further on this and also happy to tell you piece by piece my laying down routine is you want but i feel the mri should be your first step

Hope something there can be of help


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Forgot to also say that 2 of the best points made by ewen and glassback ( even though all there posts were good ) is flexability and hamstrings. My back was vurnrable because years of cycling had resulted in quads being stronger than hams and i had no flexability in hams and hips. Over worked and under worked muscle lead to injury. For every ying there needs to be an equally as strong yang. This balance is key to keeping injury free. Theres no point in doing bicep curls if you dont want to bring yout triceps up to the same standard as this will result in a muscle imbalance and injury

Working on your hams and hips will help your back and improve your deadlift and squats by no end


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I herniated a disc about 8 weeks ago (doesn't sound as bad as yours mind). I had already aggravated it a few days before by missing a small step and jaring my lower back. Completely forgot about it and then it went real bad when at the top of a deadlift a few days later... it was about the 9th rep of a warmup on 100kg but I just over extended it... felt like someone had tasered me.

I booked in to a see a physio and was very lucky to find her tbh. Although she was very qualified in her own right, her husband had just won NABBA midland (Masters) a few months before so she had a very good knowledge of deadlift and squat injuries as well.

Tbh I healed naturally from her strapping my back for a week or so and doing stretches, but if anything she pushed me back into the gym faster than I would have done myself by giving me confidence. I couldn't believe it when she asked me to jump off a 5 foot high wall onto concrete after just 3 weeks... but guess what, it was fine. If I hadn't seen her I recon I'd still be nursing it now, however I hit a deadlift pb last week.

We had a couple of sessions going through some core exercises and stretches for my hamstrings which should help.

I must admit I can still feel it, but as long as I don't hyper-extend at the top it seems fine.

So I would say yes, it was certainly possible for me to train once the healing had begun.


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for the delay. Been busy and hung over !!!! and i know that this can get you so low so her i go
> 
> ...


WOW a good read and glad you commented. Makes my story seem a bit p1ss poor lol! IM going to book an opt with my sports doc, if he insists i'm worrying too much and dont require a MRI, whats the best move? My aunt is a GP and she even recommended a MRI cos atm its just guesswork


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

mrosd said:


> WOW a good read and glad you commented. Makes my story seem a bit p1ss poor lol! IM going to book an opt with my sports doc, if he insists i'm worrying too much and dont require a MRI, whats the best move? My aunt is a GP and she even recommended a MRI cos atm its just guesswork


To be honest i would just come out with i want an mri, Make out the pain is much much worse than it is. if they refuse then take what ever meds they offer and go back in a week and say its just getting worse. I really think an mri is a must on this as you dont know to the full extent of the damage. It may not be that bad but with wrong advise it could get worse to the point of no option other than surgery.

my surgeon told me that 1 year after the op i would be in a worse place than if it healed natuarally as the area is weaken and prone to rebuldging. this is why i didnt want the op but i have to admit at the worst point if they had offered an op there and then i would have said yes.

I like to see it as a test. Its testing what you are made of and if you are stern enough stuff to take this and come back, A gfood saying is its not about the fall but how you bounce back

There is a guy on here called mingster who has had the same problem and he is a massive beast of muscle, ewen that competes in strongman. Glassback that trains to a great degree after breaking his back. Mowgli who is possible going through the same but plans on doing a strongman event over christmas. Your not alone with this and injuries are almost part of the course when doing weights but like i said its how you comeback after that. It will teach you about technique and form more than anything else and if you want to put a spin on it could make you train better than you ever did before. I know that i joined this site because of my back and since then have had no end of help on here. the knowledge i have gained is brilliant so dont let it get you down too much

Look to the future


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> To be honest i would just come out with i want an mri, Make out the pain is much much worse than it is. if they refuse then take what ever meds they offer and go back in a week and say its just getting worse. I really think an mri is a must on this as you dont know to the full extent of the damage. It may not be that bad but with wrong advise it could get worse to the point of no option other than surgery.
> 
> my surgeon told me that 1 year after the op i would be in a worse place than if it healed natuarally as the area is weaken and prone to rebuldging. this is why i didnt want the op but i have to admit at the worst point if they had offered an op there and then i would have said yes.
> 
> ...


INSPIR-Fooking-ATIONAL post!! going to ring my sports gp tomorrow for a appointment - his schedule is so busy so it will be like 1-2 weeks till I see him so I shall keep you all informed. So glad I posted 'cos I swear I totally gave up, been eating whole 12" pizzas and all sorts!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

mrosd said:


> INSPIR-Fooking-ATIONAL post!! going to ring my sports gp tomorrow for a appointment - his schedule is so busy so it will be like 1-2 weeks till I see him so I shall keep you all informed. So glad I posted 'cos I swear I totally gave up, been eating whole 12" pizzas and all sorts!


Use your time wisley and get your diet, training info and everything else ready for when you get back on it. Try loosing some fat and before you know it you will be fine tuned ready to pack on some decent muscle.

PM me if you need any more info or post it on here


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Ak_88 said:


> Good advice from Glassback, speaking of which GB; did you/have you ever used McKenzie extension exercises? They're a fairly routine exercise prescription from Physiotherapists for suspected disc bulges/herniations; probably what I'd work on before core work to settle down and centralise any radiating pains.


Hi, My physio told me my back condition was psychological and she would treat me for it, Well done to the NHS. I cracked on with my own exercises that were literally designed around existing exercises and trial and error.

I have never heard of those exercises you mentioned until now mate.


----------

